# New Rescue from NMR



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just received an e-mail from NMR. For anyone who wants an adorable female Maltese puppy, you must take a look at this girl. She is the daughter or sister of my Cassie and former foster Rosie. Anyway she is somehow related to the two pups I had. I have to tell you that these girls have the sweetest dispositions and are just so cute. Actually the breeder turned in five of her dogs. She kept them in a shed in her back yard, and bred them until I guess she just wasn't making enough money doing it. Mary Palmer took little Abbey from Florida to Wisconsin to have liver shut surgery, and it sounds like she is doing very well. She is only five months old and looks just like my Cassie, so of course she is adorable. If anyone is interested, I would contact Mary Palmer at NMR ASAP. I just wish I could take on another one, but now is just not the time.


*
from Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc included below

I am only about 5 months old, but only weigh 2.11 pounds. I am a sweetie my Foster Mom, Mary, tells me. I just had a bath this morning.. You see I am going to my new foster Mom, Debbie. I know she is excited to foster me, who would not be with this sweet face. I am a little doll and I am feeling so good now that my surgery is over. It has been one week today. Soon, but not yet I will be ready to leave rescue, but not quiet yet, Dr says I need to be monitored for a while, just to make sure things are working ok now. You see I had a liver shunt and a wonderful Dr did a operation on me, his name is Dr Brian Ray, He has saved many of us from this same condition. 
I want to thank everyone who made it possible for me to get my surgery. For all the kind people who donated money to make me well. You will see I will be worth it, because I am going to love my new Mom and Dad who ever they might be when they find me. 
Abby*

Abby, Rosie and Cassie - all three are realted. The little picture is Abby taken from Mary's e-mail.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww adorable puppy! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, that one is tugging at my heart. She is so cute! Wish I was already settled in Palm Harbor.

Cathy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Jun 12 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789905


> Wow, that one is tugging at my heart. She is so cute! Wish I was already settled in Palm Harbor.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Well, she's not really for her forever home yet. Maybe you can talk to Mary.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish I owned a house!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is adorable and I hope she finds her forever home and lives along happy life!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a cutie~~In her pics, she looks like she weighs more than 2.11lbs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 12 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789979


> She is a cutie~~In her pics, she looks like she weighs more than 2.11lbs.[/B]


Rosie is a little over 4 pounds at a year and a half, and Cassie who will be three next week weighs 6 pounds. I think this little one is small because of her previous health issues, but she probably won't be too big based on her relatives. Of course, since we don't know her pedigree, it is hard to know how much she will grow. She's still very young.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh how I wish I didn't have so much going on right now she is beautiful look at that face!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Oh Cathy you should def. "just" inquire.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wait Reva the big pictures are of your Cassie and the small ones are of Abby right? :bysmilie:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Oh, how I wish I wasn't facing the possibility of surgery.  She's a little doll!

Sheila


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She sounds like a lovely little girl...I hope she finds a nice forever home soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a little sweetheart!! :wub: praying she finds that 'meant to be' forever home very soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790152


> Wait Reva the big pictures are of your Cassie and the small ones are of Abby right? :bysmilie:[/B]



Yes, this is weee little Abby. She is just precious. :wub: 

[attachment=53891:Abby.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791469


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790152





> Wait Reva the big pictures are of your Cassie and the small ones are of Abby right? :bysmilie:[/B]



Yes, this is weee little Abby. She is just precious. :wub: 

[attachment=53891:Abby.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG look at that little pumpkin head! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791469


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790152





> Wait Reva the big pictures are of your Cassie and the small ones are of Abby right? :bysmilie:[/B]



Yes, this is weee little Abby. She is just precious. :wub: 

[attachment=53891:Abby.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww......she is absolutely adorable!

Sheila


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 15 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791469


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790152





> Wait Reva the big pictures are of your Cassie and the small ones are of Abby right? :bysmilie:[/B]



Yes, this is weee little Abby. She is just precious. :wub: 

[attachment=53891:Abby.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Cutie pie! :wub:


----------

